# AC to DC for a low wattage lightbulb



## molsonbinge (9 mo ago)

I'm configuring a lamp, and need to get the socket/bulb into a tight area, I'm familiar with mechanical engineering and have designed an attachment that would work awesome with a dc male/female adapter. There'll be 4 edison style light bulbs (4 W each). I was going to wire the male end of the adapter to the socket, to connect with the female in the tight area i was describing earlier. 

I was wondering if I should use a transformer outside of the lamp to step down the voltage, and to convert to DC from my wall outlet.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

